# 36 years old and AMH Level is 0.08



## silvers2004

Hi I am new to this site any help would be appreciated. Ok so I had my AMH Level checked on July 21 and not good.:nope: 
ANTI-MULLERIAN HORMONE <0.08 ng/mL Fin 
TEST INFORMATION: Anti-Mullerian Hormone
FEMALE:
0-16 years: 0.00-7.10 ng/mL
17-29 years: 0.85-14.24 ng/mL
30-39 years: 0.51-7.27 ng/mL
40-49 years: 0.00-6.21 ng/mL
50 years and older: 0.00-0.82 ng/mL
MALE:
0-13 days: 15.50-48.10 ng/mL
14 days-11 months: 39.10-91.10 ng/mL
12 months-6 years: 48.00-83.20 ng/mL
7-8 years: 33.80-60.20 ng/mL
9-12 years: 6.10-60.70 ng/mL
13-16 years: 2.30-33.10 ng/mL
Adult males (17 and older): 1.50-18.35 ng/mL

I have an ovary reserve of a 50+ year old. I went for a HSG on August 30 and the dye would not go past the uterus. Dr believes my tube had a spasm. Oh and I only have 1 tube, right tube was removed with uterine horn years ago. I asked the Dr if we could try to open the tube with HSG and recanalization and he said we could do that but my biggest problem is my AMH level. So today I was at the clinic to see if I could have my AMH level retested he said we could do that but since my levels were so low before my chances of having a higher number is not good. So I am stuck on what I should do. Should I try the HSG again and see about getting my tube open and go on fertility shots or should I just stop now and consider adoption? I know my mind keeps telling me to keep going and see what will happen after they get my tube open and see how the 7 shots will work for my eggs at $100 a shot. Please let me know your thoughts on this. Thanks Heather


----------



## Indigo77

I am so sorry...:hugs:
Is IVF with donor eggs an option?


----------



## silvers2004

Dr said it would be about $25,000 so not an option for us. What I am wondering is if I should try to do the HSG again with trying to open the tube and see what the shots do for my follicles? and how many cycles should I try or should I just give up now? so confused.


----------



## Gingersnaps

I am not sure - hopefully someone here can help or in the LTTTC section. 

I might also ask my doctor what supplements are recommended for egg quality. I have seen people recommend dhea and read recently about melatonin for egg quality.


----------



## Indigo77

If it were me...I would pursue adoption...:hugs::hugs::hugs:




I am sorry, honey...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## arlosmama

I don't have any advice but I do want to say I know this must be difficult. I am sorry...but if you can do another HSG, why not? Good luck hon..


----------



## Ferne

I agree with arlosmama. Give it a shot! 

A little bit of hope can go a long way.


----------



## Wendyk07

If i was in your shoes i wouldnt give up until i had definative proof that it would not be possible but start the adoption procedures at the same time. 

I wish you all the very best of luck with whatever you decide. :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

I personally would do the contingency path like mentioned above (pursue adoption and workings on your on natural conception). All you need is one good egg. I just read a story on BnB about a 43 with .06 AMH and wheelchair bound who go pregnant. So, do what you can to drop a healthy egg (diet, etc.). Do the HSG. Besides, many are more able to get pregnant afterwards because the tube(s) are more slippery so egg really comes down and meets up with the swimmers.

Is your DH's SA all good? What are these fertility shots you mention?


----------



## danni2kids

Just popping in to give you hope, i too was devastated to find out my my AMH was 0.30. Not long after that i fell pregnant naturally after 2 cycles, fast forward 18 months after thast i fell pregnant again naturally after one night!!!!

There is always hope and if you feel your body is capable "dont give up" !!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi there :hi:, Im also 36 and have an AMH level of 0.16, my doc's notes says, severe diminished ovarian reserve... Im going through my 3rd cycle of IUI, Follistim (shots) w/Trigger shot (to induce Ovulation).... Ive also done the HSG and all clear. Ive put myself on a vitamin regimen this cycle and started on Sunday.

this is my list:
1. Prenatal vitamins
2. Extra Folic Acid 
3. Omega-3 (1000 mg)
4. CoQ-10 (400 mg for egg quality)
5. 1 tsp daily Royal Jelly (for egg quality)
6. DHEA supplements 25mg/1 a day - Im starting off at the lowest dose and work my way up (I've read really great success stories on DHEA especially with women who have been diagnosed with low ovarian reserve)
7. Vitamin D (1000 mg)
8. Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc combo vitamin

Doc may want us to go through IVF if 3rd IUI is a bfn but I may take the rest of the year off doing anything w/RE and try naturally, hence the reason why Im taking all these vitamins... Im also really considering doing Accupuncture but I know it's expensive so will look more into it...

If I were you, I would do the HSG again and take it from there. do you not have insurance? my insurance pays 90% as long as I pay my copayment and I pay 10% out of pocket. my meds work the same, insurance pays for my meds as long as I pay my copayment.

if you have any questions, ask away :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Is IVF an option? 

I would at least try it if you can afford it.
But, I would do like the others and start the adoption process as well.


----------

